# Bathroom accessory clear floor space



## griffino (Dec 9, 2019)

I am struggling to understand clear floor space requirements at bathroom accessories.

Specifically, I need to know whether doors can swing into clear floor spaces at baby changing stations and paper towel dispensers.

Here are the relevant code sections I'm trying to interpret from ICC A117.1:

_§603.5 Diaper Changing Tables
Diaper changing tables shall comply with Sections 309 and 902_
Neither of these sections make any reference to door swings.

However, under §603 Toilet and Bathing Rooms we have:
_§603.2.2 Door Swing
Doors shall not swing into the clear floor space or clearance for any fixture._

Can we interpret "fixture" as plumbing fixtures? I.e. toilets and lavatories only. There is no definition of "fixture" in ICC A117.1, ADA, or IBC. 

Obviously it would be better for the non able bodied to not have doors swing into their clear floor spaces, but in a two toilet public restroom the size of the room becomes ridiculous where doors cannot overlap them. Also the owner will not accept a diaper changing station within the wheelchair accessible toilet stall.


----------



## Yikes (Dec 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Keep in mind you need to ask the question two ways:
1.  Whether the door can swing into the clearance for a fixture (as you've asked above).
2.  Whether the fixtures (diaper changing table) can be located in the clear maneuvering space required for a door (404.2.4).

Assuming you have achieved door maneuvering clearance per #2, if your code does not specifically mention a fixture by name (such as at toilets, lavatories and urinals) with clearance requirements, then in my opinion the clearance requirement for a diaper changing table or paper towel dispenser falls under the general category of operable parts and controls - - meaning, it just needs to be on an accessible route, and at an accessible reach height (309).  Operable parts require a clear floor space per 305.  

You did not state the jurisdiction of this project:  In the California Building Code, we have additional accessory and changing table requirements in 11B-603.5.


----------



## griffino (Dec 9, 2019)

Yikes! Thanks for your response. I think it confirms my understanding as well.

This project is in New York State which uses IBC 2015 and doesn't have any additional requirements to my knowledge.


----------



## steveray (Dec 9, 2019)

603.2.2 Door Swing. Doors shall not swing into the
clear floor space or clearance for any fixture.
EXCEPTIONS:
1. Doors to a toilet or bathing room for a single
occupant, accessed only through a private
office and not for common use or public use
shall be permitted to swing into the clear floor
space, provided the swing of the door can be
reversed to comply with Section 603.2.2.
2. Where the room is for individual use and a clear
floor space complying with Section 305.3 is provided
within the room beyond the arc of the
door swing, the door shall not be required to
comply with Section 603.2.2.


----------



## griffino (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi steveray thanks for your response. What would you say is a fixture? Is a diaper changing station a fixture?


----------



## classicT (Dec 9, 2019)

Another perspective to consider is if this is a multi-occupant restroom or a single occupant.

If a single occupant, I see no problem with the overlap, as a person would only be using one feature (door or changing table) at a time. In a multi-occupant situation, it is foreseeable that both may be used at the same time, and thus create an impedance.

Code is the minimum standard, but it may not get you all the way to common sense.


----------



## griffino (Dec 9, 2019)

Multi occupant as noted in original post

Common sense may also indicate that for a bathroom with two toilets the size of the room would be enormous if you are required to have no overlap at bathroom accessories such as paper towel dispensers, tampon dispenser, baby changing station, etc.


----------



## classicT (Dec 9, 2019)

griffino said:


> Multi occupant as noted in original post
> 
> Common sense may also indicate that for a bathroom with two toilets the size of the room would be enormous if you are required to have no overlap at bathroom accessories such as paper towel dispensers, tampon dispenser, baby changing station, etc.


I was not responding specifically to the OP.

I was attempting to put the post by SteveRay into plain language.


steveray said:


> 603.2.2 Door Swing. Doors shall not swing into the
> clear floor space or clearance for any fixture.
> EXCEPTIONS:
> 1. Doors to a toilet or bathing room for a single
> ...


----------



## griffino (Dec 9, 2019)

Got it. Thanks steveray, appreciate your response.


----------



## steveray (Dec 10, 2019)

309.2 Clear Floor Space. A clear floor space complying with Section 305 shall be provided.



griffino said:


> Neither of these sections make any reference to door swings.



603.5 Diaper Changing Tables. Diaper changing tables shall comply with Sections 309 and 902

 Diaper changing tables, when provided, must meet the criteria
for reach range and work surfaces. Diaper changing
tables can be fixed or the fold-up type [see Commentary
Figure C603.5(b) and (c)]. The handle or strap to open the
folded types must be within reach ranges. When the table
is folded down or if the table is fixed, it must have knee
and toe clearances and have the surface for changing the
baby at 34 inches (865 mm) maximum above the floor.
When a folding diaper changing table is within an accessible
single occupant bathroom or the accessible stall,
when folded up, it should not overlap the clear floor space
for any fixture (see Section 604.3.3). However, the diaper
changing table can overlap the clearances when in the
folded down position [see Commentary Figure C603.5(a)].

I would look to the newer ANSI to see if it has been clarified, but as written, I could probably get behind door allowed although bad design...


----------



## griffino (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks again. I think the bad design while providing the changing station may be better than having no changing station at all.

Sorry for my previous post, I meant to say thanks to Ty J. as well!


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2019)

Again, a "good" specific "element" discussion that requires the inclusion of a definition for "fixture" vs "element" vs "accessory" in the code.


----------



## fungineer (Dec 9, 2021)

Came to this thread with same question. But it looks like I'd agree. 

Placing a work surface (diaper changing station) or accessory (paper towel) located WITHIN the toilet room can be argued as not being a "fixture" and thus allowed (but obviously poor design), so long as the fixtures themselves are outside of the maneuvering clearance of the door (when closed).

The IPC contains a definitions for "fixture" (which goes to "plumbing fixture" but IBC and A117.1 do not.


----------

